
This company uses AI to track down password sharing for video streaming - dsr12
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/8/18174161/netflix-hbo-hulu-shared-password-account-synamedia-machine-learning-ai
======
apileashi7
psword sharing is amatuer, and detecting such is prone to lots of false
positives. Real Pros expoit the analogue hole. that means log on locally to
the stream, play it in something like VLC, restream it locally to the LAN,
access your lan remotely and partake of the stream. a UI to select what you
want to watch is as easy as making icing. VLC and others even have remote
plugins to controll an instance from afar.

